# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Personalitet e Njerzve perse ndryshojn ?

## Studenti-Te

Do doja te me sugjeroni me ndonje liber apo te shkruani rreth personalitetit te njerzve te ketij shekulli te ngateruar dhe te habiteshem!!

Perse ne raste te nje interesi te vogel ai ndryshon te gjith personalitetin e tij?

----------


## XX22

Le te fillojme dhe ta analizojme me pika te ndara.
1-personaliteti i njeriut eshte ne varesi te kushteve ne mirqenie apo jo,kohes ne evolucion apo jo,arritjeve ne baze te njohurive te perftuara ne periudha te caktuara/

2-personaliteti i njeriut eshte vazhdimisht ne evolucion dhe ndryshim,ose e kunderta ku dhe ndryshimi behet per keq pare kjo mbi baza te kushteve sociale dhe shoqerore.

3-personaliteti i njeriut ne pjeset e tij te pandryshueshmerise,ndergjegjia ,koshienca,karakteri ne formim te tij dhe ne ruajtje te tij.
***
A-.Ne shikojme rendom rrugeve njerez te cilet levizin ne drejtime te ndryshme neper trotuare te shtruar te jetes ,ashtu siç bejme dhe ne ne menyre te pandergjwgjshme dhe jo te prirur.Pasi shumkush do te donte te ndalonte per nje moment kete shteg ndryshimesh te pashmangshme qe ndodhin tek çdo qenie njerezore.Me evolimine kohes dhe permiresimit te kushteve te jeteses shikojme tek moshat e vogela qe personaliteti fillon te formohet me heret,seç ka qene tek ne ne te njejten moshe,kete e verejme tek fyerja qe i bejme nje femije apo mos plotesimi i kerkesave te tyre,menjehere do te shikoni qe reagimet e tyre jane me imponuese se ç'kane qene tek nje femi i viteve 80'',pra brezi per te cilin po flasim eshte me ne levizje per formime me te shpejta te personaliteteve me baze sedren(gjithmone per moshat 4-8 vjeç ku sapo fillon ndertimi i vogel i merit tend.)
Personaliteti eshte ne vazhdimesi edhe te percaktimit familjar qe ka ndodhur ne kushte te tjera sociale dhe kulturore;si ta kuptojme kete:--nese nje femi i lindur ne nje familje te pasurish,personaliteti i tij ndryshon ne lidhje me nje femije tjeter i cili vjen nga nje familje e varfer(konservatore-borgjeze);kjo per vete faktin se femija i pare nuk ka ndjere trishtimin e prinderve per me shume dhe pamundesine e plotesimit te kerkesave 2.nuk ka mundur te provoje edhe mohimet per diçka qe femija i dyte i ka hasur shpesh tek kerkonte nje kukull ne dyqan dhe ka marre nje lepirese ne vend te saj,kemi dhe kategorine e trete kur ka marre thjesht heshtje.
Me pare mendohej se personaliteti etapat e para i ak kur njeriu del ne jete,pra kur fillon qe te kujdeset vete ne plotesimin dhe permiresimin e kushteve te jeteses,por nese behet nje studim duke filluar qe ne moshat 4 vjeç kur njeriu fillon te kuptoje dhe te veproje me qarte atehere veme re se ka filluar edhe formimi i personalitetit te tij.Gjithmone ne stade te hershme,pasi egoja fillon dhe rritet,ose zvagelohet sipas ksuhteve ekonomike,social-kulturore.Per te thene kete nisemi ne gjendjen e nje femije jetim i cili fillon dhe te mbyllet ne vetvete dhe shohim nje ndryshim te menjehershem ne formimin e tij te personalitetit.Ketu fillon kulmi i integrimit ne shoqeri.Femija kerkon shume mbeshtetje duke filluar dhe e rritur gjithmone dhe me teper ashtu si dhe koshienca e tij fillon dhe te kerkoje me shume.Problemet ne femijeri fillojne te dalin ne pah ne moshen e adoleshences,pasi edhe kerkesat fillojne te rriten dhe ne ate periudhe fillon te ndertosh emrin prej te rrituri.Pse themi se kerkesat fillojne te rriten:--jeta ne zhvillim,kerkon edhe hap ne zhvillim te familjes e cila shpesh nuk ka kushtet e plotesimit ne nevojave te barabarta ne te gjithe shoqerine,pra disa jane mire ekonomikisht dhe disa jo.Kjo pasqyrohet dhe ne personalitet,pasi dhe e ngrena,veshja jane kombinim i personalitetit te njeriut sidomos kur ai eshte i paafte ti realizoje ne ate moment i vetem,gjithmone kjo e pare ne aspektin shoqeror.
Shkollimi,perben nje tjeter etape te fillimit te krijimit te personalitetit ''te nejriut te rritur''.Me zgjedhjen e lire dhe sidomos me arritjet e deshiruara te rezultateve te vendosura si piksynim njeriu fillon dhe ngre personalitetin e vet,sepse tani eshte ne nje pike veshtrimi tjeter per te gjithe shoqerine,ne kushtet ekonomiko-kulturore-sociale.Cdo hap i arrire ne jete eshte nje ndryshim i personalitetit te njeriut(do ta diskutojme me poshte ate pjese te pandryshuar ne kete personalitet te brendshem te ndergjegjies).
B-Faktori ''kohe'' eshte nje tjeter element i rendesishem ne zbulim te personalitetit dhe ne krijim te tij,ne persosje te tij.Cdo arritje qellimi eshte nje hap drejt personalitetit ne persosje.Kjo do te thote se ne personalitet ndikojne te gjithe kushtet e elementit kohe,ashtu si varion koha ne dimer,vere,pranvere ashtu edhe persoaliteti ka variacione ne piknisje imitimin e me te pranishmeve.(kjo konstaton qe ne fillimet e para te kopimit model te nenes dhe babait)



me lodhet o people,kam thene une do bej liber se jam model hahahaha.

----------


## XX22

fillojme neser nga pjesa tjeter qe eshte ne trajtimin e pare.nese e specifikoni do te ishte me mire psh :perqeshje: er ke grupmoshe behet fjale,qellimet e kesaj teme(pra personalitet ne arritje te larta,etapat e kalimit te tij,sa heret lind tek ne,perse disa behen shkencetare e disa kriminele,personalitetet e tyre si ti kuptojme etj etj.Dhe nese ju intereson cdo teme tjeter trajtimi per shoqerine,jeten,veprimet e kushtezuara apo te pakushtezuara te njeriut,njeriu si qenie egoiste,mosha e adoleshences etj bujrum.

----------


## Studenti-Te

Mua vecanrisht me interesonte perse njerzit ndryshojn per hir te interesit dhe kalueshmeria e nje karakteri tjeter per nje kohe te shkurter.

Psh: Nje njeri shan e bertet per nje Partie Politike dhe nese atij i jepet rasti te hy ne nje post ai kthen dhe thot keta jane me te miret. 

Dmth kjo kalueshmeri e njeriut me interesonte per se ndodh cilet lloj te njerzve e bejene kete apo te gjithe?

----------


## XX22

> Mua vecanrisht me interesonte perse njerzit ndryshojn per hir te interesit dhe kalueshmeria e nje karakteri tjeter per nje kohe te shkurter.
> 
> Psh: Nje njeri shan e bertet per nje Partie Politike dhe nese atij i jepet rasti te hy ne nje post ai kthen dhe thot keta jane me te miret. 
> 
> Dmth kjo kalueshmeri e njeriut me interesonte per se ndodh cilet lloj te njerzve e bejene kete apo te gjithe?


Patjeter me kenaqesi,tu pergjigje shume gjate duke te shtjelluar cdo etape,por kompjuteri pati probleme postimi pasi perdora postimin e shpejt kur une u vonova rreth 45 min dhe ishte shume i gjate,do mundohem te te kthej pergjigje ose ketu ose ne pv.dhe te tregoj librat qe duhen studiuar,jane shume,por ndihmojne edhe ne jeten e perditshme.Se di perse nuk flet dhe ndonje psikolog ketu pasi ka shume vend per te folur ne kete qe ke kerkuar.miqesisht XX22

----------


## XX22

Personaliteti mbeshtetet ne interesat jap+marr=%,ne baze te kesaj % del dhe konkluzioni i ndryshimit te interesit,pra dhe te personalitetit.Personaliteti shtrohet mbi baze interesash.
Le te ndalemi ne disa kategori njerezish.1* Kur dikush ngrihet ne post ne verejme tek ai menjehere dhe dukshem ndryshim te personalitetit.Kjo ndoth me dukshem tek personat qe vijne nga klasa borgjeze e shoqerise,pra rritur me endrra per te patur kushte sa me te mira jetese dhe kjo te jete e vazhdueshme.Leku sot eshte bere nje sigurim i domosdoshem jetese dhe sigurimi i tij i ben njerezit qe te mos interesohen shume per karakterin e tyre ne dominon apo jo.Ketu ze vend dhe korrupsioni,dyfytyresia etj...ku per nje çast njeriu duket si dikush tjeter i pangjashem me emrin e tij te me parshem.Kurse jetesa ne klasat aristokrate ben qe ky karakter dhe personalitet te jete rrenjosur qe femije nen hijen e admirueshme te nenes apo babait dhe fillohet dhe merr trajta nen te njejten rrjedhe.Pasi per to interesi ne kete mes nuk eshte aq i madh prandaj deh ndryshime personaliteti nuk ndodh,kemi skemen jap+marr=%.
Pra jo pa qellim u ndala ne postimin e pare tek fillimet e hapave te personalitetit,sepse personaliteti tek njeriu i ka rrenjet qe ne familje.Do te verehet menjehere doreshtrengimi i atyre qe jane rritur te varfer dhe duke u mesuar vazhdimisht nga prinderit te bejne nje gje te tille gjthmone,dhe tek ato persona qe ne femijeri kane patur bollshem dhe zepra e tyre ka qene me e lire dhe e lene e pacenuar nga ana e prinderve pasi mireqenia nuk ka elne shteg per gjera te tilla te vogela tek ai femije.Keto jane anet e pandryshueshme te personalitetit qe pasqyrojne shpirtin dhe qendrimin ne çdo aspekt.Eshte shpirt ngushte do te mbetet i tille deri ne vdekje,eshte zemergjere do te mbetet i tille deri ne vdekje,keto jane konkluzione te dukshme qe i kemi hasur dhe ne jeten e perditshme.
2*Vihet re ndryshimi i personalitetit tek personat te cilet realizojne arritjet e deshiruara ne jete persa i perket shkollimit.Kjo dikur behesh mbi baze bindjesh partiake,tani eshte liri e pakufizuar ne te drejta dhe dhenie te rendimentit ne fushen qe te intereson.Edhe ketu menjehere fillome ne krijimin e ''emrit''dhe domosdo personaliteti ndryshon dukshem.Nese mbetesh i pashkolle perballe atij te pashkolluari normalisht personaliteti i njerit dominon nga tjetri pasi ky i pari ka me teper mundesi ne jete,pra merr me shume+jep me shume=% e larte.Ngritje ne personalitet dhe ndjehet mire ne formimin ''emer'' te tij.

Ne çdo rast personaliteti i njeriut ndryshon ne varesi ndryshimit te kushteve socialekulturore dhe mireqenia personale ndikon dukshem ne shoqeri ne rritje te personalitetit.Kjo duhet te mbese vetem kaq,pa kaluar me pas ne fenomenin e dukshem sot ne shoqerine e gjithe botes,te cenojme interesat e njeri-tjetrit pasi prishet dhe balancimi qe kemi ne skeme dhe kjo prishje shkakton probleme ekonomike ne shoqeri,dikush nen limitin e varferise dhe dikush me pasuri te jashtezakonshme.Ne kete mes nderhyn faktori shtet i cili eshte nen endrrat e veta per perfitim sa me te madh dhe rritje interesash personale.Edhe diçka,nese do te marrim shembuj per ndryshime personalitetesh ne baze te posteve qe perfitojne nga nje parti apo nje institucion shohim se ky ndryshim pozitiv behet shume egoist dhe perbuzes,pasi njeriu kalon ne nje mendjemadhesi dhe gjithashtu ç'eshte me kryesorja ne nje shfrytezim te rastit per perfitim sa me te madh.Sapo ky post perfundon tek keta persona me personalitet te paqendrueshem nuk eshte çudi ti shikojme te dalin kundershtare te pales e cila deri dje kishte sherbyer si mjet shfrytezimi per ''emer'' dhe te mira materiale.Njeriu eshte qenie egoiste dhe sapo jep +nuk merr----menjehere ai del jasht natyresse tij sa edhe behet perbuzes dhe neverites duke mohuar dhe dale kundershtar .Pasi menjehere imazhi i tij eshte ''thyer'',dhe ky ndryshim personaliteti ne renie e ben njeriun te shfaqe ate pjese te cilen e permenda me lart qe mbetet e pandryshuar gjate gjithe jetes.Anen negative apo pozitive te shpirtit.
Nese flasim per ndryshim karakteresh ketu kemi qendrim tjeter i cili ka nje hapesire me te madhe dhe me te plote.Nuk do te thote se nje person i cili ka marre nje post pra eshte perbushur skema e perfitimit te tij tani me te madh dhe rritjes se mireqenies pra jap+marr=% e larte ne kete rast ndryshe nga me pare si i papune psh;ka ndryshuar ne kete rast dukshem,sepse tek karakteri futen vendosmeria dhe qendrueshmeria e personit perballe nje situate te caktuar e cila ndikon mbi te,pra ne kete rast nese ka qene njeri pa karakter(mashtrues,hipokrit,hajdut,i imoral)kjo do te thote se marrja e postit dhe ndryshimi i personalitetit nuk do ta ndryshoje aspak ne karakter.Ketu dalim ne nje sfere tjeter qe personaliteti eshte edhe i momentit.Si ta kuptojme kete:Sapo del nga shkolla nje i diplomuar dhe vendoset deputet,menjehere krijojme pershtypjet e para per te,nga titulli qe mban dr,pr gz etj dhe nga paraqitja e tij e jashtme,por sapo kalojne pak kohe dhe mesojme se ai akuzohet per vjedhje,kontrabande etj ketu bie poshte personaliteti qe ai kish krijuar me figuren e tij,ngaqe me pare ne nuk e njihnim.Ketu ndikon kryekeput karakteri i ketij njeriu,se ai eshte rritur me bindje te tilla te cilat eshte e pamundur ti huazoje sapo hypi ne ppushtet,hajduti e ka ne gjak ate pune,edhe ne rruge lere pa post do te vjedhe nuk eshte se posti e beri te tille.Pra dallojne karakteri ,personaliteti,ndergjegjia midis njera-tjetres paçkase nuk i ndajme dot pasi plotesojne njera-tjetren ne figuren ''njeri''.

Pyetjet e tjera nese,edhe ndonje udhezim per libra.

----------


## XX22

Abstract



     The paper analyses concept of the Authoritarian Personality (Adorno, Frenkel-Brunswik, Levinson, Sanford). The Authoritarian Personality coined by Theodor Adorno nad his associated through a book of the same name firts published in 1950, to describe a personality type characterized by (among other things) extreme konformity, submissiveness to autority, rigidity, and arogance towards those consider inferior (cf. Marshall 1998:30).

     The Authoritarian Personality is a specific type or syndrom of personality. Main traits and values of the authoritarian personality are:  rigid adherence to conventional ideas, submission to authority, authoritarian hostility/aggresion, obedience, succes, firm believe, hounouring leaders, cynicism, ethnocentrism, prejudices, rigid (black/white) thinking (about minorities, ethnic groups, etc.), abhorring all immoral sexual fellings. People with this type of personality also seek conformity, security, stability.

     An article published some views on character structure and authoritarian personality (Freud, Fromm, Adorno, Altemeyer, Eysenck, Maslow, Rokeach etc.). 

     Among other weaknesses, critics have suggested that the Adorno study measures only an authoritarianism of the right, and fails to consider the wider „closed mind“ of both left and right alike; that it tends, like all theories of scapegoating, to redukce komplex historical processes to psychological needs; and is based on flawed scales nad samples (cf. Marschall 1998).

 LIBRAT PER TU LEXUAR:
********
1-The Logic of Human Personality: An Onto-Logical Account by Mary L. O'Hara (Hardcover - Dec 1998)
********
2-Nature and Human Personality
Homeopathic Archtypes
By  Catherine R. COULTER, BA, MA 
*********
3-Excitement and Growth in the Human Personality by Frederick S. Perls 
*********
4-Molecular Genetics and the Human Personality 
*********
5-Edited by Jonathan Benjamin, M.D., Richard P. Ebstein, Ph.D., and Robert H. Belmaker, M.D
*********
6-Personality: Evolutionary Heritage and Human Distinctiveness by Arnold H. Buss 
*********

7-The Unconscious; the Fundamentals of Human Personality: Normal and Abnormal 
by Morton Prince.

----------


## Homza

xx22, ca i ke bo personalitetit lale sja ka bo kushi ktu ne forum.

----------


## XX22

thnx lale,eja fol dhe ti per personalitetin tend te te shohim ceri robi je.

----------


## Studenti-Te

Pershendetje, flm shume mirpo kto libra ktu ku jam une sen i gjej  :buzeqeshje:  si do qoft ishte knaqsi qe s do pak me ndihmuan me respekt

----------


## XX22

Lexoje dhe kete mbase te ndihmon rreth termit ''personalitet''


TEORIA E PERBASHKET

Xhorxh Bauri,psikolog dhe professor i teorive rreth personalitetit ne Universitetin Sipenburg te USA,u ndesh me nje problem:Pertej cdo gjashte mujori,teorira te pergjithshme te personalitetit-te Froid,Jung,Bandura dhe Aizek-,studentet e tij e pyesnin se cila teori ishte me e sakta.Ai smundi te jape nje pergjigje te duhur,pasi te gjitha teorite konsiderohen shkencerisht te sakta por njekohesisht te padyshueshme.Ndoqi shembullin e kolegeve te tij nga shkencat pozitive.Ashtu sic fizikantet mundohen te percaktojne nje teori ku te pershkruhen te gjitha-nga levizja e elektroneve deri ne forcen e rendeses te nje vrime te Zeze,keshtu dhe Bauri vendoi te bashkoje te gjitha teorite e personalitetit ne nje teori te vetme.Ne 2002-in deklaroi qe zbuloi teorine Absolute,sic e quajti.Sipas kesaj,personaliteti eshte nje pazell nga shtate pjese te vecanta,disa prej te cilave jane trasheguese dhe disa te ndertuara. 

Le ti njohim ato. 

SHTATE

1 - Mosndergjegjshmeria dhe ndergjegja.Rregullat I percaktoi Froid,por Bauri vazhdoi me tutje.Ndau mosndergjegjen ne tre kategori:biologjike,sociale dhe personale.E para na shoqeron qe ne momentin qe lindim dhe perfshin instiktet baze te natyres njerezore-seksuale,agresiviteti,shoqerorja dhe vetmbajtja.E dyta perbehet nga gjuha,nga provokimet dhe ndikimet shoqerore qe pranojme.Fund,e treta merret me veprimet qe kryejme mekanikisht-psh menyra e te dhenit te makines,e ngrena ose se si hapim nje dere.Te treja kategorite e mosndergjegjes mbulojne nje pjese te madhe te personalitetit tone e cila nga ne eshte e pakapshme.Ndergjegja shpreh komplet te kunderten,pasi eshte menyra me te cilen kuptojme veten tone dhe ambjentin rreth nesh.Fale saj zgjedhim dhe arrijme te drejten e veprimit. 

2 - Fazat.Bauri si te tilla ndan periudha kohe ne te cilat ndodhin fakte te rendesishme ne jeten e njeriut.Keto jane kaq te theksuara,sa mbeten te ngujuara brenda nesh.Paraqiten ne moshen femijenore,adoleshente dhe moshen e trete.

3 - Vetqendrueshmeria.Eshte gjenetikisht e percaktuar dhe nuk ndryshon me kalimin e viteve.Lindim me te dhe eshte ajo qe ndikon ne nje mase te madhe ne zhvillimin e personalitetit tone.Jane te shumte shkencetaret ne mbeshtetjen e:se dy nga pjeset e saj referuese,percaktohen para se te lindim ne.Behet fjale per qendrueshmerine e ndjenjave ,ne permbjatjen ose mospermbjatjen e tyre. 

4 - Mesimi.Nje tjeter pjese me te cilen te gjithe psikologet jane te te njejtit mendim ku transformon personalitetin e njeriut.Bauri beson se kjo vjen nga tre ngacmime:gjuhesoret,ambjenti dhe shoqeroret.Ngacmimet e ambjentit burojne nga verejtjet e njerezve qe na rrethojne dhe nga pozita qe ne kemi brenda tyre-nqs kuptojme qe kur godasim koken ne nje peme na dhemb,ne nuk e perserisim ate..E kunderta,ngacmimet shoqerore nuk asimilohen direkt por ne menyre indirekte.Fund,ngacmimet gjuhesore,-shkolla,njohuria e librave,televizori-jane me te perhapura dhe komblekse.Pra,nuk mesojme nga pema ose nga sjellja e te tjereve por nga fjalet e thjeshta.Sic dihet shkollimi baze I detyrueshem zgjat dymbedhjete vjet,ndikimi I ngacmimeve gjuhesore nuk eshte bere akoma e kuptueshme. 

5 - Stimuj.Ne te gjitha teorite e sjelljes,stimujt lozin nje rol shume te madh.Uria,etja dhe nevoja per seks,jane me teper instikte sesa stimuj.Ndjekin stimujt shoqeror,ne te cilat bazohet nevoja per tu bere te pranueshem nga shoqeria.Me te njerezishmet jane ato altruiste,deshira per te ofruar tek njerezit tane dhe tek shoqeria.Altruizmi eshte I lidhur direct me idealizma te larta,si psh mbrojtja e familjes dhe atdheut. 

6 - Ndjenjat.Pa ndergjegjen nuk do ekzistonin ndjenjat,te cilat shfaqen shume te theksuara tek njeriu.Ne kete pike duhet te bejme te qarte ndryshimin midis ndjenjave dhe shqisave.Epshi eshte nje ndjenje-shqise ku cdo kafshe e ndjen ate ne periudhen e riprodhimit,pra eshte e pamundur te dashuroje dhe te ndjeje erotizem.Ndjenjat jane njerezore ku ushtrojne nje ndikese te madhe tek sjellja jone. 

7 - Nervozizmi.Sipas Baurit,ketu behet fjale per njerezit me veshtiresi ne sjellje,dhe kjo per arsye te traumave ne moshen e femijerise.Moskurajimi, ose zhgenjimi nga prinderit,perdhunimi ose nje experience traumatike, lene pas gjurme te pashmangshme ne personalitetin e femijes.

Marshimi drejt Un-it te vertete

Mbi te gjitha jeta eshte je lufte e vertete per te tejkaluar krizat,dhe fale tyre ne krijojme identitetin tone. 
Pra miliona vjetesh,nje njeri-primitiv guxoi ne dicka.La sigurine e pemeve dhe zbriti ne toke,duke marre parasysh rreziqet dhe dhembet e zvarranikeve.Ne keto vite te hershme,njeriu nuk ishte ne kulmin e zinxhirit ushqyes.Ne 1969,sternipi I tyre I larget Nil Armstrong beri pikerisht te njejten:la Token per te udhetuar ne siperfaqen e Henes.Dy hapa te vogla per njeriun,por kapercime madheshtore per njerezimin.
Cfare I shtyu keta njerez te bejne dicka kaq absurde?
Cilat elemente te personalitetit te tyre I bene gjenial?
Sic e bejne te ditur psikologet,vetperqendrimi eshte nje produkt percaktues.Lindim te ndryshem-disa gjenial,disa frikacake.Vetbesimi nuk eshte destina qe nuk mund tI shmangemi dot,dhe smund te jete as e para dhe as e fundit arsye e cila transformon personalitetin tone.

Rruge me pengesa

Sot eshte shkencerisht e pranueshme qe personaliteti zhvillohet me kalimin e viteve dhe pasi njeriu ka perballuar situata te ndryshme.Secila nga keto shoqerohet nga nje provokim qe duhet tI perballoj njeriu.Vetem kur ja arrin,atehere siguron nje dinamizem per te vazhduar ne fazen tjeter te jetes se tij.Ne te kunderten,provokimi perseritet vazhdimisht dhe ky njeri eshte e pamundur te krijoj nje personalitet te kompletuar.Me pak fjale,nje lufte e vazhdueshme me pengesa.

I pari qe pershkroi kete procedure ishte Sigmund Froid ne teorine e tij per zhvillimin psiko-seksual.Ai qe e perfeksionoi ishte nxenesi I tij ,psikologu Eric Ericson,I cili mbeshteti se:personaliteti ndertohet ne nje periudhe tetevjecare fazash te rendesishme

Merrni masat

Ne evolimin dhe permiresimin e personalitetit tone favorizon thellimi ne art dhe te shkrimeve.Nje mik I librit ose I filmit njeh fale fantazise se shkrimtarit ose te regjizorit historira dhe persona qe kane prejardhjen nga te tjera qyteterime dhe shprehin vlera te ndryshme.Librat na lejojne te njohim me mire veten tone.Brenda tyre lidhemi me historite e jetes tek te cilat njohim eksperiencat qe kemi jetuar,njohim persona qe kemi karakteristika te perbashketa.Sigurisht historite formohen nga jeta reale dhe heronjte e tyre perbejne nje shembull per imitim ose shmangje..

Le te mendojme Pinokion .Nga gabimet dhe crregullimi I tij ndjekim fazen e zhvillimit te nje te riu dhe mundimin e tij per te arritur ne pavaresi.Shpesh,ndryshimet e rendesishme ne sjelljen e dikujt jane produkt frymezimi,I nje momenti delikat ne menyren me te cilen perballon jeten.Quhet e rendesishme qe te clirohemi nga modele te tiposura sjelljesh qe na shterojne ate cfare kemi ne te vecante.Ndoshta eshte me e lehte te adoptojme identitete fallco,keshtu qe ka vlere me te madhe per te ndergjegjesuar pergjegjesine tone personale dhe pavaresine.Ky lloj dinamizmi na shpeton nga zoterimi I reklamave dhe I politikes, dhe na vendos ne boten madhore.



persa i perket studiuesve shqiptar dhe botimeve qe kane bere nuk i di mire,do te interesohem dhe te kthej pergjigje,i vetmi qe une njoh eshte :Anton Cefa dhe ka nje liber mbi personalitetin burreror te shqiptarit.

----------


## Militik

Nuk ndryshon,eshte i lindur.
Ti lind ose kolerik ose flegmatik ose sanguin ose malankolik.
Eshte e kote te perpiqesh te ndryshosh

----------


## BvizioN

> Mua vecanrisht me interesonte perse njerzit ndryshojn per hir te interesit dhe kalueshmeria e nje karakteri tjeter per nje kohe te shkurter.
> 
> Psh: Nje njeri shan e bertet per nje Partie Politike dhe nese atij i jepet rasti te hy ne nje post ai kthen dhe thot keta jane me te miret. 
> 
> Dmth kjo kalueshmeri e njeriut me interesonte per se ndodh cilet lloj te njerzve e bejene kete apo te gjithe?


*Studenti-Te*, faktikisht po ta analizosh hollesisht njeriu nuk ndryshon!Gjithcka eshte loje e individit qe ndryshon ne mvaresi te rrethanave dhe interesit, ashtu siq ndryshon ngjyrat kameleoni duke ju pershtatur ambientit.Rrjedhimisht,e gjitha kjo loje shte pjese e fshehur nga personaliteti i individit.Eshte si te thuash....ndryshon loja aktoriale e nje aktori po aktori ngelet i njejte.

Shembulli qe sollie ti me ate  qe bertet per nje Parti Politike tregon nje njeri dyfaqesh qe nderron maske kur peshorja e interesit then balancen duke anuar ne tjeter ane! Dyfaqesia eshte pjese e personalitetit te tij qe personalisht une mendoj se nuk ndryshon.

----------


## Jonela_vl

mendoj se njerzit qe ndryshojne jan hipokrit dhe"hipokrizia"eshte pjese e jetes.ne kete bote shumica e njerzve jane hipokrit dhe kete e ka vertetuar realiteti i kohes

----------


## serenata

Personaliteti i njeriut eshte gjeja e fundit qe ndryshon ne njeriu. Ata persona qe nuk e besojne kete thenie, nuk kane personalitet dhe si per rrjedhoje ata e perdorin personalitetin e tyre sipas deshires se tyre duke perdorur 100 fytyra.

----------


## Dorontina

> Mua vecanrisht me interesonte perse njerzit ndryshojn per hir te interesit dhe kalueshmeria e nje karakteri tjeter per nje kohe te shkurter.
> 
> Psh: Nje njeri shan e bertet per nje Partie Politike dhe nese atij i jepet rasti te hy ne nje post ai kthen dhe thot keta jane me te miret. 
> 
> Dmth kjo kalueshmeri e njeriut me interesonte per se ndodh cilet lloj te njerzve e bejene kete apo te gjithe?


*
Puna e pervoja te meson shum...*
hyna ne nji dhom ku ishte nji gru e smuer per disa informacione ; ajo me tregoi ngjarjen dhe dola nga dhoma...hyra prap per ti dhen ca dokumenta ajo tash kishte motren ne vizit e me tha: *te lutem te lutem nese keni nji cop buk per motren time me nji kafe*, mu duk apsurde pasi qe kishte kafeteri ne institutin tonê, por ok ja pruna s'bahet kijameti nji cop buk e dhath ka gjithkush ne frigorifer. kur hyna motrat rraheshin mes vete ...u qudita shum dhe u ndalen e duheshin sa ndejta me to ....tani i pyeta qfar profesioni benin dhe ku jetonin ....
ishin komercante jude,udhtonin shpesh dhe benin shum festa ne Hotele Hillton ...
pse qajti per nji cop buk dhe kafe ? ...pse rraheshin ? 

*keta njerz jan te rrezikshem qe lujn role te ndryshme mbrenda disa minutave ...*

Dy fjale ekzistojn Po dhe Jo
*ah sa nevoitet edhe fjala Jo ....*

----------


## Udhetari 11

Personaliteti i njeriut ka mundesi te ndryshoje ne tri drejtime. Ne te parin-temperamenti, ne te cilin ndryshimi eshte minimal. I dyti eshte qellimet dhe aspiratat. Ne kete te dytin njerezit ndryshojne tmerresisht. Pra kalojne nga nji parti ne tjetren... Dhe drejtimi i trete dhe i fundit eshte ai i identitetit pershkrues. Ne kete drejtiom njerezit integrojne eksperiencat dhe gjerat ne te cilat besojne ne menyre qe jetes se tyre ti japin kuptim. Ky ndryshim vjen zakonisht kah fundi i te thridhjetave dhe vazhdon ose duhet te vazhdoje deri ne vdekje.

----------


## Baptist

> Perse ne raste te nje interesi te vogel ai ndryshon te gjith personalitetin e tij?


Sepse nuk ka personalitet!

Matematike e thjeshte, a?.

----------


## Kliti1

> Le te fillojme dhe ta analizojme me pika te ndara.
> 1-personaliteti i njeriut eshte ne varesi te kushteve ne mirqenie apo jo,kohes ne evolucion apo jo,arritjeve ne baze te njohurive te perftuara ne periudha te caktuara/
> 
> 2-personaliteti i njeriut eshte vazhdimisht ne evolucion dhe ndryshim,ose e kunderta ku dhe ndryshimi behet per keq pare kjo mbi baza te kushteve sociale dhe shoqerore.
> 
> 3-personaliteti i njeriut ne pjeset e tij te pandryshueshmerise,ndergjegjia ,koshienca,karakteri ne formim te tij dhe ne ruajtje te tij.
> ***
> A-.Ne shikojme rendom rrugeve njerez te cilet levizin ne drejtime te ndryshme neper trotuare te shtruar te jetes ,ashtu siç bejme dhe ne ne menyre te pandergjwgjshme dhe jo te prirur.Pasi shumkush do te donte te ndalonte per nje moment kete shteg ndryshimesh te pashmangshme qe ndodhin tek çdo qenie njerezore.Me evolimine kohes dhe permiresimit te kushteve te jeteses shikojme tek moshat e vogela qe personaliteti fillon te formohet me heret,seç ka qene tek ne ne te njejten moshe,kete e verejme tek fyerja qe i bejme nje femije apo mos plotesimi i kerkesave te tyre,menjehere do te shikoni qe reagimet e tyre jane me imponuese se ç'kane qene tek nje femi i viteve 80'',pra brezi per te cilin po flasim eshte me ne levizje per formime me te shpejta te personaliteteve me baze sedren(gjithmone per moshat 4-8 vjeç ku sapo fillon ndertimi i vogel i merit tend.)
> Personaliteti eshte ne vazhdimesi edhe te percaktimit familjar qe ka ndodhur ne kushte te tjera sociale dhe kulturore;si ta kuptojme kete:--nese nje femi i lindur ne nje familje te pasurish,personaliteti i tij ndryshon ne lidhje me nje femije tjeter i cili vjen nga nje familje e varfer(konservatore-borgjeze);kjo per vete faktin se femija i pare nuk ka ndjere trishtimin e prinderve per me shume dhe pamundesine e plotesimit te kerkesave 2.nuk ka mundur te provoje edhe mohimet per diçka qe femija i dyte i ka hasur shpesh tek kerkonte nje kukull ne dyqan dhe ka marre nje lepirese ne vend te saj,kemi dhe kategorine e trete kur ka marre thjesht heshtje.
> ...








Cfare ndryshimi ka femijte qe rriten ne shqiperi dhe ato qe rriten jashte vendit, persa i perket personalitetit, ndergjegjes e etj.?

----------


## Udhetari 11

*




 Postuar më parë nga Kliti1

Cfare ndryshimi ka femijte qe rriten ne shqiperi dhe ato qe rriten jashte vendit, persa i perket personalitetit, ndergjegjes e etj.?


*

Femijet qe rriten ne Shqiperi do te kene ndryshim ne elementin shoqerore te zhvillimit personal. Elementi shoqeror eshte shume i rrendesishem sepse i jep kahjen morale individit. Nje individ i cili jeton ne nje shoqeri e cila i mundeson atij siguri, pranim, dashuri, dignitet si dhe mbi te gjitha ekonomi atehere ai individ do te kete edhe zhvillim normal te personalitetit. Ne at rreth ai do te mesoje se si ti doje tjeret i cili eshte vetem reflektim i menyres se si rrethi e deshi  ate. Individet zakonisht i refketojne keto ne te ardhmet e tyre me tjeret. Mirepo nji perqindje e vogel e tyre eshte ne gjendje qe ne menyre te pavarur te mbijetoje experiencat e tyre te hershme.

----------

